# Middle Tenn.



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

Any scoop ?


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Open is shut down after running 13 dogs due to bad weather. Rain wind thunder and lighting. Open starting up at 7:30 tomorrow.


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

No like.......


----------



## jeff t. (Jul 24, 2003)

Tough deal for all concerned...89 dogs entered and only 13 able to run the first day.


----------



## L Magee (May 12, 2005)

Two of 13 did the test! Still a lot of test to go for 89 dogs!


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

Ouch !! Hang in there ya'll


----------



## Roger Perry (Nov 6, 2003)

Are all 4 stakes running at the same time today???? If Open was shut down yesterday the Derby had to be shut down also with the Qualifying and Amateur scheduled to start today.


----------



## Fast Woody (Apr 13, 2004)

Derby
13.....Cisco - Danny the dominator Luttrell 23 points @ 19 mo
4.......Chief- Mark Nitz Smith 46 points 
21.....Gus- Henry Ragle 
15......Doc- mark smith
rj...19- jack- Charlie Moody
Jams
2, 5, 12

The judges set up great test and suffered through miserable weather....thank you Walt and TIM!!!!

Congratulations Danny Luttrell and Cisco!!! And Bobby Lane, Mark Smith and chief!!!!

First and third are Littermates and first, second, third and reserve jam are all Grady pups


----------



## Katies Dad (Mar 17, 2003)

Henry let us know how Tommy Fairchild does with Carya. I would be there but have to work.


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

Hay Chief and Doc !!! Congrats to others too.......but thats my boys !


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Open Callbacks to the 2nd series

1,2,3,4,6,7,8,10,14,18,25,27,28,30,32,37,38,39,44,45,46,55,56,58,59,61,72,73,80,85,88

31 total
7:30 start tomorrow


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Amateur did not finish the first series


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Qual Callbacks to the last series

2,4,5,12,13,16

6 total


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Amateur Callbacks to the last series

3,5,8,10,11,12,19,23,33,37,42,43,
45,47,49,50,55,61,66,69,70

21 total


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Qual results
1#-13 Cody O/H Walt Maki
2nd-#2 Purdy O/H Marv Baumer
3rd-#12 Blue O/H Jim Batte
4th-#16 Pink O/H Jim Batte or Sharon Batte
RJ -#5 Raider O/H David McMahan

Congrats to All!!!


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

Wayda go Walt ! Congrats to all placements !


----------



## Gwen Jones (Jun 19, 2004)

Walt - That is just wonderful! Way to go.

Bobby Lane - you have a talent for picking dogs. Congrats on the Derby 2nd and 4th.


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Open Callbacks to the waterblind

1,2,3,6,8,18,27,28,37,39,45,46,55,59,72,80,85

17 total


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

Brenda said:


> Amateur Callbacks to the last series
> 
> 3,5,8,*10*,11,12,19,23,33,37,42,43,
> 45,47,49,50,55,61,66,69,70
> ...


Come on Nora w/Lanse, just turns three tomorrow, already with a 2nd place a couple of weeks ago


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Open Callbacks to the last series

1,3,6,8,27,28,37,46,55,72

10 total


----------



## rsfavor (Jul 9, 2007)

Gwen Jones said:


> Walt - That is just wonderful! Way to go.
> 
> Bobby Lane - you have a talent for picking dogs. Congrats on the Derby 2nd and 4th.


Not sure if many folks know, but Bobby sold Cheif three weeks ago. He is now on Mark Smith's truck full time, after having trained with him daily for the last sixteen months. Congrats to Mark on handling both Cheif and Doc to derby placements this weekend. Not expecting the open to finish til around 7:00.


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Open results

1st- #28 Ace O/H Peter Ketola
2nd-#8 Mercy O/H John Stracka
3rd-#1 Windy O/H Ken Neil
4th-#6 Louie H/Chris Ledford O/Mark Medford
RJ-#3 Lucky O/H Jason Fleming

Jams- 27,37,46,72

Congrats to all!!!


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Amateur Results

1st-#11 Windy O/H Ken Neil
2nd-#8 Diamond O/H Jimmie Darnell
3rd-#10 Nora O/H Lanse Brown
4th-#19 Mollie O/H Mark Medford
RJ-#3 Sportster O/H Deb Stukey

JAMS- 12,23,33,37,42,69,70,61,66,50,55,43,45,47,49

Congrats to All !!!!


----------



## Tim Lawrence (Feb 18, 2008)

Brenda said:


> Amateur Results
> 
> 1st-#11 Windy O/H Ken Neil
> 2nd-#8 Diamond O/H Jimmie Darnell
> ...


Priceless Kenny, Brenda and Windy!!!! Congrats


----------



## Ten (May 4, 2009)

Congrats.



Barb


----------



## sulleee03 (Oct 29, 2007)

Open 1st- #28 Ace O/H Peter Ketola

Congratulations Peter and ACE you beat some great dogs


----------

